# Scriabin's 7th sonata and Neuhaus



## Scriabin (Jun 17, 2015)

Greetings!

I came across the Heinrich Neuhaus recording of Scriabin's 7th sonata and was very intrigued. The recording is only 8:59 which compared to other recordings some of which go beyond 16 minutes made me begin to wonder why.

The recording's on YouTube. It's an old recording and there's definitely some mistakes, but it's probably my favorite recording of it. I feel like it's easier to grasp some of the bigger ideas without losing perspective.

It seems possible that early recordings like this could have higher tempos to try and fit more on to a recording. It also seems possible that as the recording era began to take place the sought after perfection in the recordings made pianists more cautious causing them to slow down. 

What do you think? I really interested to hear what you might have to say as this sort of has a golden age of piano connotation to it. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Neuhaus was recorded several times that I know of. It seems to me that the recordings ought to be regarded as the work of a teacher rather than a concert pianist. As such they may be regarded as 'windows' into what his pupils were exposed to. And perhaps, clues about pace that had nothing to do with recordings.

Or not.


----------



## Scriabin (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate your perspective :tiphat:

I'm not sure it would matter who recorded it as long as it's a good interpretation. I also feel that being labeled a concert pianist doesn't constitute their interpretations are good, I think it means they play mostly right notes. Whether knowledge and meaning are the driving forces behind it or adherence to the 'standard' is probably another topic.

If this may be regarded as a 'window' of sorts, then would it not be good to continue to strive towards this ideal from the past? Surely Neuhaus being Russian and living in Russia during Scriabin's life and even teaching where he taught could mean his interpretation is the closest to Scriabin's tradition? 

I heard somewhere that he wasn't allowed to leave Russia, I know he was imprisoned as a German spy for almost a year!

:cheers:


----------

